# 20 class photo contest.



## xxisabellaxx (Apr 3, 2011)

Contest ends April 14.

Have fun!


Categories:

1.Best English
2.Best western
3.Best water shot
4.best games shot (barrels, poles, cones etc..)
5.Best Apaloosa
6. Best quarter Horse
7. cutest pony
8. funniest face
9.best team ( horse and rider)
10.most unusual marking
11. Best jumping shot
12. Best bareback shot
13. Best trail ride shot
13. best gallop
14. best canter
15. Best shot of horses playing (running, jumping, etc..)
16.best dressage shot
17.Best lungeing
18. best driving shot
19. Most beautiful horse
20. Best thouroughbred


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

*2.Best western
*Cherry and I in greenbroke pleasure










*4.best games shot (barrels, poles, cones etc..)*
My mother and I doing the sack race. 











*5.Best Apaloosa*
Old trusty Cheyenne











*6. Best quarter Horse*
Crinkle is one of the best horses we've ever had. She will do ANYTHING! Including carrying Old Glory at the rodeo, and look good doing it!











*7. Cutest pony*
Pete the Pony totally looks like a cuddley teddy bear











*8. Funniest face*
I think he got a bug up his nose ... ol' Beau











*9.best team ( horse and rider)*
If I can balance an egg on a plastic spoon while riding Crinkle at the walk, trot, and canter with a 20 mile per hour wind .... I don't know what else makes a great team!!! (We took 2nd place, btw. The wind got us eventually.)











*12. Best bareback shot*
Pretty proud of my 4th place finish in the Bareback Buck race (Dollar is under leg on the other side!)













*13. Best gallop*
Gallop ... as in RUNNING? Here you go! I'd say he is stretched out.











*14. Best canter
*Cherry's first greenbroke pleasure class ever. A little faster of a canter than required, but not bad at all for a 2-year-old in the fall!











*15. Best shot of horses playing (running, jumping, etc..)
*My 14-year-old goofball Beau











*19. Most beautiful horse*
He is standing rather odd, but I get lots of comments on my beautiful Beau!


----------



## ellygraceee (May 26, 2010)

Sorry if some of the pics are huge... Here are my entries! 

1.Best English - *Barcoo. *









3. Best water shot - *Barcoo*









4.best games shot (barrels, poles, cones etc..) - *Barcoo*










8. Funniest face - *Dexter*









9.best team ( horse and rider) - *Barcoo and I*









11. Best jumping shot - *Barcoo*










14. Best canter *- Maggie*









16.best dressage shot - *Barcoo*









17.Best lungeing - *Maggie*









19. Most beautiful horse - *Maggie*









20. Best thouroughbred - *Joe*


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr (Feb 26, 2012)

Quick Question!!! Do you HAVE to be in the photos?? Or can some of the categories be ones you have taken? I will post my photos on this post when I get an answer..........


----------



## xxisabellaxx (Apr 3, 2011)

BarrelRacingLvr said:


> Quick Question!!! Do you HAVE to be in the photos?? Or can some of the categories be ones you have taken? I will post my photos on this post when I get an answer..........


 
You can be in the photo, and yyou can switch around in the categories if you want


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

Best English-Molly and I warming up for a show.









Best Appy-Rusty being cute









Cutest Pony-Little Itty Bitty at a show.









Funniest Face- Annie in Mid Chew.









Most Unusual Marking-Tia with an odd line on her face (top of her Blaze)









Best Jumping-Lady showing good form









Best Bareback-Dreamer and I horsing around.









Best Trail-Annie and I hitting the trail









Best Gallop-Judge trying to catch up to his buddy.









Best Canter-Dreamer flagging her tail like the Arabian she is.









Horse Playing-Manny telling me I'm too close with the whip...still didn't get me.









Most Beautiful Horse-Kitt being all white and shiny. 









Best TB- Cannon looking good for the camera










Okay so that's all from me. Hope I stayed within the rules, and sorry the pictures are so BIG!!!!


----------



## EmilyLovesHorses (Feb 2, 2012)

7. Cutest pony(LOOK AT THAT HURR.)








8. Funniest face(Not sure whats going on in this picture....is that bad? :s )








10.most unusual marking(The flower! )








14. Best canter








15. Best shot of horses playing(pom pom tail time!  )








20. Best thouroughbred(Jedda  )
http://i44.tinypic.com/2lat0lw.jpg 
Sorry for the pictures being so huge! They aren't shrinking, but anyways enjoy .


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

1.Best English
2.Best western
5.Best Appaloosa
6. Best quarter Horse
9. best team (horse and rider)
15. Best shot of horses playing (running, jumping, etc..)
18. Best driving shot
19. Most beautiful horse


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

1) Best Gaming Shot: Me and my boy Buzz! 
2) Best Gallop: Me and Buzzy Boy!! 
3) Best Canter: Buzzy and me (again lol)
4) Most Unusual Marking: Newt!!  He has a lightning bolt down his face!
5) Best Team: Me and Buzz! (of course :wink: ) I taught him how to rear!!
6) Best Bareback Shot: Me and Annie!
7) Best Trail Ride Shot: Buzz and our shadow :wink: lol
8) Best Western: Me and Buzz!!
9) Most Beautiful: My handsome boy Buzz  
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sorry about the picture explosion... :wink: I hope you like them!!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

First pic is for Funniest face, second is for most unusual marking and third is for Most beautiful horse.


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

*6. Best quarter Horse: My baby boy Ransom *
*







*
*8. Funniest face*
*







*
*8. If I'm only allowed one:*
*








9.best team ( horse and rider): My brother and his horse Dakota <3*
*








13. Best trail ride shot: Me and my cousin on our horses: Odin and Ransom *
*








15. Best shot of horses playing (running, jumping, etc..): Ransom the butt sniffer *
*








19. Most beautiful horse*
*







*


----------



## Sheez So Hollywood (Mar 26, 2012)

Best English
<a href="Login to a private Photobucket.com album" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1102.photobucket.com/albums...392235369_100000684291555_458508_446448_n.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="Login to a private Photobucket.com album" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1102.photobucket.com/albums...35570138_100000684291555_458302_2351399_n.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
Best western
<a href="Login to a private Photobucket.com album" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1102.photobucket.com/albums...78903807_100000684291555_458254_5555815_n.jpg" border="0" alt="Samira"></a>


----------



## Standardbred (Dec 21, 2011)

Here are my many entries!
Most Beautiful Horse:









Best Team:









Cutest pony:









Best Driving Shot:









Best Jumping Shot (this is my miniature pony jumping):









Best Team number 2:









Best Lungeing:









Funniest Face:









Thanks for a cool comp! I may enter more pics later...


----------



## torty (Dec 14, 2011)

Funniest face


----------



## torty (Dec 14, 2011)

Best Lungeing 









Most Beautiful horse









Best Water shot









Best Thoroughbred


----------



## littlevmb (Mar 29, 2012)

how can we post a photo that is in our desktop. it does not have a url:???


----------



## Standardbred (Dec 21, 2011)

Class 8: Funniest Face


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

3.Best water shot-*My mare, Athena, and I*









6. Best QH*-Athena







*

9. Best team- *Anthony and Noel








*
13. Best gallop- *Purple Barbie*









14. Best canter-*Miguel Mena and Valley of Kings 








*
15. Best shot of horses playing- *Rescued PMU foals*









17.Best lunging*- Unnamed Purge Filly, this how we start our racers out*









19. Most beautiful horse*- Little Toby 








*
20. Best Thoroughbred- *Gold Master, aka Smokey. 
*Love this horse! Even though he's a racer, I can still throw on a western saddle and take him for a nice trail ride. 
*









*


----------



## Horserider4ev (Apr 8, 2012)

thats a lot of pics


----------



## cinnamon (Nov 24, 2011)

eh its not one of the classes but lets go for best western rear


----------



## BarefootBugsy (Dec 30, 2010)

1.Best English








4.best games shot (barrels, poles, cones etc..)








7. cutest pony








9.best team ( horse and rider)








11. Best jumping shot








12. Best bareback shot








13. best gallop








14. best canter








16.best dressage shot








19. Most beautiful horse








20. Best thoroughbred


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

*Did I miss something?*

Did I miss something as far as when the contest would end or when the results would be up? The last day that I saw the contest posted as ending was April 14th...did it get moved at all or is judging still in motion (would make sense, that's A LOT of pictures) I guess I just want an update...


----------



## 2jumpnrein (Jun 12, 2011)

1) best english horse Twiggy








7) cutest pony...Little Rousse after being painted by little sofie








9) best team Gracie








11) best Jumping Gracie








12) best bareback Gracie









13) best gallop- Amir








14) best canter-Gracie









15) best playing Sultaan and Izzy (i swear it isn't photoshopped)








prettiest horse Gracie, my sweet girl dutch warmblood X irish draft


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Winners?!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xxisabellaxx (Apr 3, 2011)

Hey everyone sorry i haven't got back to you on the winners between school and laptop problems I couldn't. I will Post them offically tomorrow! ( 4-21-12)


----------



## xxisabellaxx (Apr 3, 2011)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Thread is closed


1.Best English-BareFootBugsy

2.Best western- BarrelBunny

3.Best water shot- torty

4.best games shot- beau159

5.Best Apaloosa- beau159

6. Best quarter Horse-xxdunioo

7. Cutest pony-Standardbred

8. Funniest face- torty

9.best team- omgpink

10.most unusual marking- EmilyLovesHorses

11. Best jumping shot-BarefootBugsy

12. Best bareback shot- 2jumprein

13 A . Best trail ride shot-WesternBella

13 B. Best gallop-2jumprein

14. Best canter- Horses4Healing

15. Best shot of horses playing-2jumprein

16.best dressage shot- ellygraceee

17.Best lungeing - torty

18. Best driving shot- Standardbred

19. Most beautiful horse- Horses4Healing

20. Best thouroughbred-BareFootBugsy 


Thanks for entering


----------

